# Chainsaw lumber mill?



## racer34v (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a couple blown down trees I want to build in by planing them down to their widest width (aprox 14'' dia)

Has anyone used one of these attachments with the rail setup?

Alaskan MK III Portable Lumber Mill, Model# G776-24 | Saw Milling| Northern Tool + Equipment

Theres a video on the description page that makes it look caddilac, Just wanted some feedback before I dropped some coin on one.

Thanks!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Not from personal experience but a know several people who own them. They all consider them money well spent. They also suggest don't waste your money on a ripping chain. It's not that great of an improvement.

I used this for a few years. It worked well for my needs.
Beam Machine® - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

The Beam Machine is NOT for precision milling but it is very portable and very cheap and reliable.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I bought one last year and used it several times with great success. I used a ripping chain and had better results with it over a regular no-skip chain. Just use it per the directions and maybe do a little more research reading how others have used it for MTB features.

D


----------



## racer34v (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to my local sthil dealer to pick his brain about them. Its a real small volume place but the guys have a wealth of knowledge He happened to have one that the box looked like it had been kicked around for 10 years or more. Well it was also priced 30$ less than i could find anywhere online so I couldn't pass it up. Played with it enough to discover that i am going to need a larger saw to do the trees I had planned but it is pretty handy and doesn't add much bulk to the saw.


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

I have an Mill attachment on my Sthil 090. Very useful tool for Trail building. I use it on site with a 2x12 and some 2x4 shims every 6ft or so tacked with 3" screws. Fast and easy.

Rip chain is a must, especially for larger wood or soft wood. Rip chains clear the cut wood chips better, keep it sharp.


----------

